
Ask HN: Why can't we come up with great user experiences? - bsvalley
I&#x27;ve been working in tech for a while and I consider myself a tech-savvy. I even worked for some of the most &quot;prestigious&quot; tech companies as an engineer. Though, I struggle everyday when I interact with software products. They&#x27;re all confusing as hell! Why can&#x27;t we come up with a clean and simple user experience with all the resources we have in 2018?<p>Examples: can&#x27;t use gmail anymore, thousands of annoying bugs on iOS&#x2F;macOS, youtube changes its UI every day, enterprise products are expensive and unusable, managing multiple google accounts without getting security alerts or unexpected behaviors, transferring a picture from my phone to my desktop, iCloud crap, reading news on the web without killing our mirco processors trying to load random ads in the middle of the screen, automatically added to subscription lists from businesses, etc.
======
Rjevski
We can come up with great UX.

The problem is, most of the products you mentioned intentionally degrade UX
because you are not the main customer - cancer peddlers (aka advertisers) are,
and dark patterns & bad UX is there to make you look at the cancer and/or
accidentally click on it.

